

Show HN: Simon.Says.do – easy way to dispatch tasks to 1 to many - harscoat
http://simon.says.do

======
matt1
Cool product and a nice start.

Few suggestions:

\- As Jeff pointed out, it wasn't immediately clear what this did. After
playing around with it I got it, but stating it in plain words on the homepage
would likely help your conversions.

\- Similarly the "Apply for a subdomain now!" heading would be better suited
being used to tout the benefit to the customer. Meaning, your visitors don't
care about applying for a subdomain. They care about collaboratively
completing a task (maybe) so gear your headlines and copy towards that.

\- It wasn't clear that the logo leads you to a demo -- I had to read it here
that that was the case.

\- When I hover over the "enter a task" field in the demo my cursor turns into
a circle with a line through it and I can't click. I'm not sure if that's
intentional because the functionality isn't there yet or a bug with the
implementation in my browser.

I signed up and am looking to seeing where this goes.

Congrats on launching!

~~~
harscoat
Great feedback. Thx. The Subdomain is to see who could become a paying
customer. We thought Matt.says.do and matt@says.do could be simple way to
communicate "on this channel (says.do) I need your help for these tasks".

------
jeffclark
While I appreciate a minimalist homepage/landing page/whatever, it would
probably be a good idea to state what problem this product solves.

Or even what it does.

~~~
harscoat
To get thing done quickly by 1 or large groups of people. It's inspired by
what I did as a firefighter dispatching trucks & teams to emergencies.

~~~
tjbiddle
Explaining it on the homepage would be better :). I only figured it out
through context of looking at the Android App's screen shots.

~~~
harscoat
New task assigned to ourselves, thx!

------
blacktar
I like the design and the ux. Task management is a pain in the backside and
I'm still searching for something that will actually work for me, for both my
personal to-dos and the organizations and groups that I help manage. I do
agree with jeffclark that it would be a great improvement to better
communicate the pain it solves and who it's for like smack bang at the top of
the frontpage e.g. "Awesome task distribution for teams" or something. And
getting rid of the about in PDF form and make it html instead would probably
also be a good thing.

~~~
harscoat
It's just the start. In any case cheers for your input. "Awesome task
distribution for teams" is right on.

------
afaict
It's a task distribution infrastructure. Useful for teams!

You should also link to the PDF that explains a little more:
<http://simon.says.do/assets/documents/simonsays.pdf>

~~~
driverdan
Why is this a PDF? Why isn't this a page on your site?

~~~
harscoat
We'll fix this <http://www.sigwann.com/didthis/simonsays>

------
trendspotter
I was confused. There should be a clearly visible video explaining it in 30
seconds.

Explaining why it exists, how it works and what it does; the problem, the
solution.

The WHY is missing \- WHY do you offer it? Why does it exist? \- WHY should I
care? \- WHY should I be a part of what you do? \- WHY do I need it?

Related: "Start With Why" <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qp0HIF3SfI4>

Besides that I wish your project all the best. It looks very interesting!

~~~
harscoat
The why is to give the internet muscles! Make us do stuff, rather than
"retweet" & like...

------
drd
After reading the PDF file and comments here I still don’t get the advantage,
except having the task management functionality as a cool URL . Isn’t this a
function of project management tools? Can’t I even perform this function using
generic tools such as twitter? Would you mind to provide a use case or a
scenario to clarify? Thanks.

~~~
harscoat
Use case eg.: a Startup office is inundated by Sandy, I ask my team, friends
(people I can ask for help in my contacts) to bring brooms + a pump +... now!
and I want to have instant feedback if somebody takes care of it, who, or how
many, and who can not do it. Them, just click yes or no.

~~~
drd
This looks promising guys, good luck.

------
harscoat
If you click on the big red logo you go to the demo. <http://demo.says.do>

~~~
trendspotter
It is not obvious that there is a demo behind the logo. I didn't find it and I
would have never found it. It would be better if there was a message
mentioning it, like:

"Curious? Check out our demo to learn more" <http://demo.says.do/>

------
sigwann
link to android app:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bliss.simo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bliss.simonsays)

------
dlafont
Quantified the right way. Excellent. +1

------
harscoat
btw I am "Dens" on the app. Task me anything!

------
mtbfloh
really cool!

~~~
harscoat
Thx motivating

